

Edward Snowden's biggest fear? Losing access to his computer - uladzislau
http://theglobeandmail.com/news/world/edward-snowden-still-on-the-run/article12773353/

======
pvnick
>To make matters worse, there are no alcohol sales aboard the nearly 12-hour
flight and the reporters must spend three days in Cuba before they can leave
because of the country’s travel rules.

I find this supremely funny.

"Where's Ed? He's suposed to be on board! Crap, he's not here. Stewardess, I'd
like a double whiskey on the rocks. _What?! No alcohol?_ This is worse than
being hunted by the US government..."

